# [SOLVED] Boot stuck at "Loading initial ramdisk"

## ngahy

I did an install following Full Disk Encryption From Scratch Simplified guide. However, I am stuck

at "Loading initial ramdisk" when I boot.

I used genkernel [genkernel --luks --lvm --no-zfs all ]  with --menuconfig to enable some kernel features following suggestions of the Handbook. 

.config : https://pastebin.com/hgPa3sJ8

grub.cfg: https://pastebin.com/LtZd78eW

blkid:

```

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"

/dev/nvme0n1p1: UUID="6F07-FA00" BLOCK_SIZE="512" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="0824cffe-505d-476f-a5bd-7c5f52bd442c"

/dev/nvme0n1p2: UUID="EDCA-2FF9" BLOCK_SIZE="512" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="8aa18b8e-f348-4771-85ea-80c793238e40"

/dev/nvme0n1p3: UUID="b2670a94-041e-4133-8dc9-58c6278384a0" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTLABEL="lvm" PARTUUID="cc58e84a-6469-4ce8-9716-1336fe3bc923"

/dev/sda1: BLOCK_SIZE="2048" UUID="2021-08-08-17-56-45-97" LABEL="Gentoo amd64 20210808T170546Z" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="7057d8c5" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="7057d8c5-01"

/dev/sda2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL_FATBOOT="GENTOOLIVE" LABEL="GENTOOLIVE" UUID="ADDC-CDE8" BLOCK_SIZE="512" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="7057d8c5-02"

/dev/mapper/lvm: UUID="ZZBdD3-nV0X-Xc0W-Mh3l-exlY-fY9C-kayrGc" TYPE="LVM2_member"

/dev/mapper/vg0-root: UUID="133177fa-24fa-4a71-a37d-59a1743460a6" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4"

/dev/mapper/vg0-var: UUID="18dd3474-5b22-4cca-8c13-28022f4a802d" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4"

/dev/mapper/vg0-home: UUID="d8aba8b6-94c1-466c-bc95-8a778380223c" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4"
```

lspci -nk: https://pastebin.com/HUGPE0nr

Do you have any idea on what is going on and how to solve this issue?

Thank youLast edited by ngahy on Fri Aug 13, 2021 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Plz make sure you have

1.built grub with USE="device-mapper" and

2.

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dolvm crypt_root=UUID=b2670a94-041e-4133-8dc9-58c6278384a0:lvm real_root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root rootfstype=ext4" 

and 

GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="part_msdos part_gpt lvm luks" ##### only needed if /boot is on lvm and/or luks but good to have nonetheless

```

in /etc/default/grub

Then

```

rc-update add lvm boot

rc-update add dmcrypt boot

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

reboot

```

If problem persists then incomplete kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ngahy,

"Loading initial ramdisk"  is the last message printed by grub before the kernel is executed.

The kernel should switch to a framebuffer console. It probably has but its chosen a broken one, so you don't see any console output.

The boot could proceed normally, even though you can't see it.

You should have exactly three framebuffer drivers on.

VESA, EFI and Simple. EFI is only useful if you EFI boot.

Remake your kernel with those three framebuffer drivers and turn off any others.

----------

## ngahy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ngahy,
> 
> "Loading initial ramdisk"  is the last message printed by grub before the kernel is executed.
> 
> The kernel should switch to a framebuffer console. It probably has but its chosen a broken one, so you don't see any console output.
> ...

 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!   :Very Happy: 

I recompiled the kernel enabling CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE and now it works!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ngahy,

It may start on Simple Framebuffer but it should switch to something more capable if all is well, so I was expecting you to report that now you can see some error messages. :)

----------

